# What deficiency?



## hawaiian5 (May 2, 2016)

My leaves are turning color and I think maybe calmag but not sure. It's starting to progress all over the plant. It was a straggler plant that I was gonna throw away. I had her in a 12oz white Styrofoam cup and just decided to see what happens. She decided all of a sudden that she wanted to live and next thing I knew, she outgrew her Styrofoam cup which is where the problem started. The soiless mix I had her in didn't have much nutrients. It was the roots organics. I transplanted her 3 days ago in to a 3 gal pot with Roots Organics Aurora soil. Can someone please help. I don't wanna give her the wrong nutes and have a lock out. Ph is 6.8. By the way, I think she's gonna be a special one if she lives. She is as stink as an ounce of some of the dankest weed I ever smelled, and she's only around 9 inches in veg. ( barneys farm lsd ) 

View attachment KIMG0363.jpg


View attachment KIMG0367.jpg


View attachment KIMG0366.jpg


View attachment KIMG0368.jpg


View attachment KIMG0369.jpg


----------



## RubyRed (May 3, 2016)

I would say let her do her thing in the new home.  looks like she is just saying she needed better place to spred her roots...let us know how she is in a couple weeks...I bet she will be a beast


----------



## Grower13 (May 3, 2016)

I'd give her another week or 2 in her new home before doing anything major......... she's not fixing to kick the bucket.......... be careful not to over water her....... happens a lot when you got small plants in big pots......green mojo


----------



## hawaiian5 (May 3, 2016)

Ok thx. I was thinking the same thing. See if she corrects herself in the new soil


----------



## St_Nick (May 14, 2016)

Add a teaspoon of Epsom salts to a liter of water. You have the beginning of a calmag deficiency. I deal with it every time I clone.


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 14, 2016)

Calmag deficiency is probably the easiest thing to get when growing MJ (I think). However, being in organic medium, you shouldn't have much issue with it. I would say she is just hungry, since she was in a small amount of medium. Roots organic is not a strong medium nute-wise. If you want some really great organic groceries for your plant and you don't want to hassle with making organic mixes, buy you a gallon of Advanced Nutrients, Mother Earth Organic Super nutrient Tea.
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Advanced-Nutrients-Organic-Fertilizer-1-Liter/dp/B00DCX7JCY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1463263752&sr=8-2&keywords=Mother+Earth+organic+nutrient+tea[/ame]
This is the Bloom nutrient that you would feed with throughout the flowering period of your plants. It may not give enough for use during veg so you could use this one for veg period: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Advanced-Nutrients-Ancient-Organic-Fertilizer/dp/B00938VR1G/ref=sr_1_6?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1463263912&sr=1-6&keywords=Advanced+Nutrients&refinements=p_n_feature_fourteen_browse-bin%3A3587787011[/ame]

I use the first one and love the results that I get.


----------



## Rosebud (May 15, 2016)

Hi HP, nice to see you. Good to read your suggestions too. Thanks.


----------

